# Looking for Matadagorda guide in November for buddy's bachelor part



## Sawemoff258 (Jun 18, 2006)

I have a group of 5 guys. We are gonna stay in a beach house right on the Colorado river. We are looking for a guided morning wade trip possibly a day trip. Please email or PM me. Best to text or call though. Eight 3 two 415 0828. Garrettr87 @ yahoo.com 

Thanks


----------



## Coil life 86 (Mar 30, 2012)

Run and gun charters. Daniel and Jacob are class acts and will work their rear end off to put u on fish


----------



## snapperlicious (Aug 11, 2009)

X2 his cousin Michael with reel rush charters is legit too?


----------



## B&C Coastal Outfitters (Jul 11, 2013)

Check out B&C Coastal Outfitters

www.bc-coastaloutfitters.com


----------

